# Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?



## Gast 3074 (3. Juli 2008)

Hi, erst einmal ein paar Infos zum Teich:
Größe: 14m²
Inhalt:   8m³
tiefste Stelle: 0,8m

leider kann der Teich nur mit Regenwasser befüllt werden, da ein Wasseranschluss fehlt und das Wasser muss wegen der Größe auch vom Dach eingelassen werden da der normale Niederschlag im Sommer nicht ausreicht. Meine Frage ist nun, ob es trotz dieser schlechten Bedingungen doch möglich ist irgendwann Fische in den Teich zu setzen? Naturteiche bzw. Seen beinhalten ja auch Regenwasser, ist es möglich nach einer gewissen Zeit wenn sich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht einstellt (da das Wasser größtenteils nur durch die Verdunstung den Teich verlassen kann) doch Fische in den Teich zu lassen?


----------



## llmeyerll (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Ja das ist möglich..

Gib dem Teich einge gewissen Zeit und kontrollier mit einem Wassertest welche Werte das Teichwasser hat, bevor du Fische einsetzt!


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Hallo

schau mal hier 

Regenwasser ist wenn das Dach nicht komplett in Lösung geht  
für Teiche immer noch das Beste .

Abgestandenes , Aufbereitetes ist überhaupt der Hit  


mfG


----------



## Gast 3074 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

ok danke erstmal, werd ich mir alles mal durchlesen, Wasserwerte hab ich zwar aber die sind schon 1 Jahr alt, 2 Monate nachdem befüllen des Teiches, ich kann sie ja mal posten:

pH:   6,2 (6,6)
GH:   3 (2)
KH:   3 (0)
PO4: 0 (0,04)

die Zahlen in Klammern beziehen sich 14 Tage vor der zweiten Messung, wobei zwischendrin wegen sehr starken Allgenwachstum, eine Flasche Algenklar in den Teich gegeben wurde, ich werde demnächst noch einmal einen Wassertest machen lassen, welche Werte müsste ich denn erreichen um Fische reinsetzen zu können? Leider ist auch keine große Umwälzpumpe vorhanden, aber es gibt ja auch Sauerstoffspendende Pflanzen, reichen diese als Alternative zu eine Umwälzpumpe aus, oder ist so eine Pumpe pflicht?


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> schau mal hier
> 
> ...





			
				Gast 3074 schrieb:
			
		

> .............
> pH:   6,2 (6,6)
> GH:   3 (2)
> KH:   3 (0)
> ...





Nachtrag

müssen unbedingt Fische rein ?

genau genommen ist Dein Teich nicht fischgerecht ! :shock 

das Wasser zu sauer,
kaum Kalkhärte und somit auch kein Puffervermögen vorhanden,
bischen flach ,
was wird den mit den Ausscheidungen der Fische ?
ist der Teich erfolgreich dauerhaft bepflanzt oder sollen Filter die Nitrifizierung übernehmen ?
gibt es eine geeignete Substratauflage ?


es geht alles zu händeln ,
nur man muss es tun   

und

Teiche ohne Fische können auch sehr sehr schön sein !

schö nabend


----------



## Gast 3074 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Naja, unbedingt müssen Fische nicht sein, aber wenn es möglich ist Fische im Teich zu halten wäre das auch nicht schlecht, wie gesagt die Wasserprobe war vor 1 Jahr, vielleicht hat es sich ja mittlerweile gebessert. Es müssen ja keine exotischen Fische sein, vlt. ein paar Goldfische, einfach das sich etwas im Teich bewegt und viel Arbeit machen sollte es wenn möglich auch nicht


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Dann solltest du nochmal einen Test machen. 
PH von 6,2 (6,6) ist Unbrauchbar. 
Na sicher kann man es erhöhen, aber es wird wieder auf den alten Wert zurückfallen und die Fische sind hin.
Auch KH und GH sind zu niedrig.


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Hi,

um in diesem Wasser Fische halten zu können, ist eine fortwährende Aufhärtung m.M.n. unumgänglich. Gib hier mal in die Suche "Vogelgrit" ein. 

Gibts eigentlich Bilder vom Teich, um mal zu sehen, von was wir hier "reden"?
Ist ja nicht so, dass wir neugierig wären. :__ nase


----------



## goldfisch (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Hallo Uwe,

was ich nächstes Jahr probieren möchte, sind (ganz)südamerikanische Saisonfische in einer großen Regentonne. Dazu müsste solches Regenwasser ideal sein. Alllerdings sind die Jahreszeiten und damit der Lebensrythmus bei uns entgegengesetzt und das Futterproblen müsste gelöst werden, ohne Zufütterung wird das bestimmt nichts. Vieleicht eine Tonne für die Mücken und eine für die Fische ? Und dann müsste noch ein fischsicherer Überlauf dran. 

Nordische Fische für dieses Wasser fallen mir nicht ein. Eventuell beide Binnenstichlingsarten, zumindestens Moorpopulationen. Diverse Lurche müßten aber gehen. Aber bitte nichts wegfangen.

Panscherei zur Wasseränderung nur wegen besonderen Fischarten wäre mir zu aufwendig. In meinen "Mineralwasserteichen" halte ich auch lieber entsprechende Fische.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Was du also sagen möchtest Jürgen, man kann sehr Wohl Fische bei diesen Wasserparametern einsetzen, aber halt solche die damit zurechtkommen, oder liege ich falsch.  

Und sicherlich wolltest du nicht mich ansprechen sondern Gast 3074, oder ?


----------



## goldfisch (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Hallo Uwe,

ja, aber an "normalen" Fischen fallen mir nur 3- und 9-stachliger Stichling ein. 

Ich habe im Sommer immer auch einige in den Regentonnen um die Mücken nicht hochkommen zu lassen. Vermehrung habe ich dort aber nicht festgestellt. Im Winter kommen sie wieder in den Teich.

Im Erlenbruch leben beide zwar unter Dominanz des 3-stachligen zusammen. Bei mir hat sich aber nur der 3 Stachler etabliert.  

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren ob jemand von Euch für seinen Teich mit Fischen ausschließlich Regenwasser verwendet. Einfach vom Dach oder irgensdwie behandelt?

@karsten

Abgestandenes, aufbereitetes (Regenwasser) ist überhaupt der Hit, schreibst Du  hier, aber anderswo sagst Du, es ist nicht nötig dem Regenwasser etwas (zur Aufbereitung,- meine Annahme!) beizumengen, da es von selbst teichgerecht wird. Man müsse dabei nur die KH im Auge behalten.

Wie lange kann oder soll Regenwasser in einem Tank, einer Tonne oder Zisterne "abstehen" ? Was bewirkt das Abstehen? Leider bin ich in der Suche nicht fündig geworden und im Internet werden bei dem Stichwort Regenwasser für den Gartenteich hauptsächlich irgendwelche fisch- und pflanzenfreundlichen Aufbereitungsmittel angepriesen, von JBL zum Beispiel. 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Hallo Elfriede 

so spät...äh so früh noch auf   

Ich meinte :

je nach der Art der Bedachung oder Standortsituation

kann es von Vorteil sein Regenwasser aufzubereiten

in industriell stark belasteten Gegenden (gibt das noch )

kann der Regen schon saurer ausfallen dann wären Härtebilder in der Zisterne von Vorteil

Bei Dächern unter Bäumen eine Vorfilterung bzw. eine Möglichkeit sich absetzenden Schmutz auszuleiten.

allgemein scheint "abgestandenes" Wasser für Teichzwecke eher geeignet
und sicher zu sein

außerdem mischen sich in einer Zisterne einzelne Extreme in den Einleitungen und sorgen für ausgeglichene Wasserwerte

bei kleinen Teichen spielt noch die Angleichung der Wassertemperatur eine Rolle 

Regenwasser ist phosphat- und nitratfrei

In Leitungswasser wird Phospat und Kalk zum Schutz der Leitungen zugesetzt
und Nitrat kommt als Rest der Wasseraufbereitung und Düngemitteleinspülung hinzu


dazu noch Spuren von Arzeneimitteln , Industrieabwässer usw.
in wechselnder weitgehend unbekannter Zusammensetzung und Wirkungsweise 

das war was ich meinte  


mehr nich


mfG 

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Danke karsten,

gelesen und verstanden!

Auch einen schönen Sonntag

Elfriede


----------



## fröschle318 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Also ich lasse schon ein ganzes Jahr mein Regenwasser vom Wintergarten in den Teich einlaufen.
Meinen Fischen geht es blendend.
Gruß Anita


----------



## Gast 3074 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

gibst du noch irgendwelche "Chemikalien" in den Teich? (Weil bei mir die Teichwerte ziemlich schlecht für Fische bei Regenwasser sind)


----------



## Andrea1104 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Hallo Elfriede,

Also, unser Teich bekommt fast nur Regenwasser. Allerdings nicht direkt vom Dach. Wir haben eine Regenwassersammelanlage, und von da aus leiten wir es in den Teich.
Die Wasserwerte sind prima, und den Fischen geht es prächitig.

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

hi
ihr solltet den ersten "schwung" regenwasser nicht verwenden. 
vor allem wenn es längere zeit nicht geregnet hat.
auf den dächern lagern sich gerne giftstoffe ab wie zb.auspuffgase usw.
den löwenanteil trägt dabei die eigene heizung, die sich ja doch immer wiedermal beim zb. beim duschen im sommer einschaltet.
steht der wind nun ungünstig gehen die abgase direkt aufs dach und bleiben teilweise darauf. bei meheren wochen regenausfall sind dann die ersten liter regenwasser das reinste giftgemisch.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

Hallo Andrea,

auch bei mir läuft das Regenwasser in eine Zisterne, wenn es denn regnet, was hier nicht jeden Winter ausreichend passiert. Ich kaufe immer auch Wasser beim Händler ein und lagere es ebenfalls in der Zisterne bis es gebraucht wird. Probleme verursacht eher das gekaufte Wasser, das von sehr unterschiedlicher Qualität sein kann. 
Ein einziges Jahr verfügte ich über genug Regenwasser von meinem Dach und aus einer Nachbarzisterne, da ging es meinem Teich und den Fischen sehr gut.

@Jürgen,

hier auf Paros regnet es von April bis November so gut wie nie. Meistens bleibt der Regen auf Jänner und Feber beschränkt. Schmutz am Dach gibt es aber trotzdem keinen, die heftigen Winde fegen es immer sauber. Da es auf der Insel keine Industrie und ein mehr als bescheidenes Verkehrsaufkommen gibt, brauche ich ein Giftgemisch bei einsetzendem Regen wohl eher nicht zu fürchten. Das hoffe ich zumindest, denn wenn hier der ersehnte Regen einsetzt, habe ich die Insel schon gegen mein Winterquartier in Tirol getauscht und kann den ersten Regenguss nicht anderweitig ableiten,- er landet in der Zisterne.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische im Teich trotz Regenwasser vom Dach möglich?*

hi elfriede
ich hatte das eigentlich für alle geschrieben, deswegen das "ihr". 

auf baldigen regen.


----------

